# Como programar en red un PLC



## fg ingenieria (May 23, 2008)

Siempre supe que las redes tienen gran versatilidad a la hora de controlar. Yo uso el plc s7200 de siemens pero lo que quisiera saber es cual es la forma de programarlo este u otro modelo -marca, es decir el concepto. Donde puedo ubicar dicha información. Desde ya, Muchas Gracias


----------



## Arze_Bless (May 29, 2008)

Bueno exactamente del plc que tu ocupas no lo se, pero como preguntas por otro modelo o marca podria decirte que los plc modicon quantum se pueden comunicar atraves de su tarjeta especial que es para ello , tarjeta llamada NOE. la cual tiene una conexion mediante Mod Bus Plus, ethernet ... claro que para ello necesitas la programacion en su respectivo programa en este caso Concept para poder programarlo, mediante los bloques master... el ceoncepto de programacion creo que depende de cada plc no todos son iguales y no todos se pueden conectar en red de la misma forma, por que cada plc debe leer y entender cada paquete de información mediante su propio programa. yo en este momento estoy trabajando en un proyecto el cual comunico tres Auntomatas distintos por medio de comunicacion inalambrica, 
el asunto es comunicar dos puentes gruas con una unidad base que esta ubicada en una maquina despegadora de catodos.  creo que para poder comunicar plc de diferentes marcas tendrian que ir comunicados a un DCS y centralizar los datos de comunicacion.

espero haberme expresado bien

JAHludos 
Blessed !


----------



## fg ingenieria (May 29, 2008)

Muchas Gracias por tu atensión Arze Bless. Mi inquietud radica en hacerme de información para poder aprender el concepto de comunicacion mas alla de la marca del PLC usado.
Donde puedo conseguir un manual algun ejamplo, etc...
Saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## Arze_Bless (May 30, 2008)

En este momento no tengo a mano lo que es una guia sobre la instalacion de red de comunicacion que ya e instalado . ayer intente colgarla al foro pero pesaba muho y reboto. voi a tratar de comprimir el archivo para subirlo y lo veas ... para ver si asi tepuedo aclarar un poco mas ...

JAHludos
Blessed !


----------



## fg ingenieria (May 30, 2008)

Muchas gracias, no hay apuro, pero me encantaria en algun momento poder aprenderlo
Saludos


----------



## Jesulez (Jun 3, 2008)

Los automatas actuales pueden llevar una tarjeta de comunicación, en el caso siemens tienes por ejemplo la cp345. Con esta tarjeta puedes comunicarte con la salida de la tarjeta de red de tu ordenador.
Tambien puedes comunicarte via profibus, para ello debes poner un adaptador a tu ordenador. Yo actualmente uso las dos conexiones. Uso una red wifi para visualizar y modificar el programam. Y una tarjeta SCSI-Profibus para modificar los OP.
Como ves posibilidades hay muchas.
Un saludo


----------

